# Hawks @ Raptors, Mar. 1st



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="3" cellspacing="10" bgcolor="gainsboro"><tr><td bgcolor="crimson">*​*</td> <td colspan="3">*March 1st, 2006
Toronto, ON
Air Canada Centre
7:00PM EST
Rogers SportsNet Ontario
*​</td><td bgcolor="indigo">*​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="crimson">*Atlanta Hawks​*</td> <td>*18-37*​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td>*20-36*​</td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Toronto Raptors​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="crimson">*Royal Ivey
Guard
6'3"
200#
Texas​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Mike James
Guard
6'2"
188#
Duquesne​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="crimson">*Joe Johnson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
230#
Arkansas​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Morris Peterson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
220#
Michigan State​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="crimson">*Josh Smith
Forward
6'9"
225#
Oak Hill Acad. (HS)​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Charlie Villanueva
Forward
6'11"
240#
UConn​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="crimson">*Al Harrington
Forward
6'9"
245#
St. Patrick's (HS)​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Chris Bosh
Forward/Centre
6'10"
230#
Georgia Tech​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="crimson">*Zaza Pachulia
Forward/Centre
6'11"
265#
Rep. of Georgia​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Antonio Davis
Forward/Centre
6'9"
245#
Texas-El Paso​*</td></tr></table>


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

coming off a big win against the Nets, i am picking the Hawks to lose to the Raptors.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> coming off a big win against the Nets, i am picking the Hawks to lose to the Raptors.


Agreed.

*GO RAPS GO!* :clap:


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

kinda scared that the hawks will pull this one away from the raps if we do another collapse in the 4th.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Should be fun game. I think I am not going to see it, I got 2 Midterms on Thursday.

It does look good for Toronto though, because Atlanta has had several quality wins vs. elite playoff teams. But each time, they haven't been able to follow it up with a similar performance. Could be another one of those let down game for the Hawks, especially on the road.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I predict a Raptors win. The 4-game losing streak is going to end tomorrow night.

Lets Go Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think there might be a letdown for this game. Hopefully it doesn't happen, and we start BC era on a high note.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hopefully we can snap our streak and come away with a win here, and a sweep of the Hawks this season. The guys deserve it, here's hoping for us to catch a break.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Got tix. Thankfully I have a VCR for the Duke game.

I'd like BC to make an appearance. Standing O time. I wonder if he'll take the GM seats in my section.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Man, Royal Ivey is soooooooo Jamie Foxx...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

should be a good atmosphere at the ACC


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> should be a good atmosphere at the ACC


 Yeah, the team and especially the crowd will be pumped, let's see if the Raps can take advantage.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Got tix. Thankfully I have a VCR for the Duke game.
> 
> I'd like BC to make an appearance. Standing O time. I wonder if he'll take the GM seats in my section.


Wow. Lucky you! You must have some nice tickets. :biggrin:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

madman said:


> should be a good atmosphere at the ACC


ummmm am i missign something? We are playing the Hawks, why the hell woudl it be a good atmosphere...2 of the lower end teams duking it out...i hardly see the excitement....


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> ummmm am i missign something? We are playing the Hawks, why the hell woudl it be a good atmosphere...2 of the lower end teams duking it out...i hardly see the excitement....


Renewed interest in the Raptors with the BC hiring?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

yucatan said:


> Renewed interest in the Raptors with the BC hiring?


wow...if that sells out the house...raps fans are serious....


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

well we are like what 3-0, 4-0 ?? against the hawks this year...

i like bugging hawks fans, should be a good game..young teams....

raps take it.


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

I think the Raps will pull it out, Bosh looked good once again on Monday. If they play the same as they did in the first half against the Heat they should do just fine. But the bench has to preform a bit better tonight.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Better take this one today..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The ACC should be packed tonight. I say we win by 3.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

18-15 ATL Hawks with 5:26 left in the 1st Quarter.
Bosh drives.........And 1.
Timeout Toronto.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow Bosh played the whole 1st half..From looking at the play by play looks like Joey G and Mo-pete are playing spectacular on the defensive end


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Joey is finally getting some minutes. He might not be hitting his shots but he has 3 rebounds (2 offensive), 2 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks and no turnovers in 11 minutes. Now that's effort. Brings a smile to the face.

The big four in CB, CV, MoP and MJ are playing solid bball as well.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

tight game right now........

105-102 ATL Hawks with 21.7 seconds left in the 4th quarter!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mo Pete gets fouled at the three point line!!!!!!!!!

GO RAPTORS GO


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Yea, thought this game was over


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

LETS GO RAPTORS!!!

Mo Pete makes all 3 of his foul shots!!

We're tied at 105 baby.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

We're going into OVERTIME!

LETS GO RAPTORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What a turn of events! The Raps getting last-minute breaks--are you kidding me?!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Charlie Villanueva!!!!!

Count it and a foul!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow......that was a really close one. The Raptors almost turned the ball over.

Timeout Toronto.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

No!!!!!!
Raptors just can't seem to win in OT.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

ha

Overtime is the kryptonite (sp?) for the Raptors


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Starting Saturday versus the Nets, I will stop watching fourth quarters for about 5 or so games. Jeebus...


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

i think they'll pull it out


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

wat an awesome game. it juss goes to show how the raps have reallllly taken a step back in terms of development.


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

lol


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

come on chris


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

damn 5 in a row


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I have to start chanting "ping-pong balls, ping-pong balls" just to stop myself from pulling my hair out.


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

haha thats funny


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Carmelo#15 said:


> come on chris


The story of the fourth quarter. I believe he was 8/12 heading into the fourth and ended up being 8/17 for the game.

BTW, the Raptors have allowed 13.6 ORPG during the current losing streak. The Seattle SuperSonics, by far the worst defensive team in the league, have allowed an average of 12.1 ORPG.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

meh BC wants to play the youth... playing youth = more losses... more losses = top 5 pick of nbadraft come june... hopefully pingpong balls drop our way...


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

i meant in the OT he missed two J's in a row, he did play the best in the regular time thoguh


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

Time for CSI, goodbye


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

trick said:


> The story of the fourth quarter. I believe he was 8/12 heading into the fourth and ended up being 8/17 for the game.


Call me crazy but I think if the play was called for Charlie instead of Mo-pete, we would've be playing in double OT... just because Charlie mid-range J is soo smooooth off the dribble... plus he would've gotten a better look because the length he has over mo-pete...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

kirk_2003 said:


> Call me crazy but I think if the play was called for Charlie instead of Mo-pete, we would've be playing in double OT... just because Charlie mid-range J is soo smooooth off the dribble... plus he would've gotten a better look because the length he has over mo-pete...


To be quite honest, at this point I'd rather have the ball in the hands of Charlie than Bosh during crunch time. 

I know Bosh means well when he's taking the ball from the perimeter and driving it inside, that's his bread and butter, but during crunch time you need to put the ball in the hands on guys who can put the ball in the bucket quickly.

In other words, when Bosh gets the ball I believe he's more reliant on getting bailed out by the refs when going to the rim rather than actually putting the ball in the basket. That's fine and dandy for 46 minutes but when the game is as close as it has been in the final minute, the refs will allow things to get more rough than it was before. Hand-slaps will go unspoken, moving screens will be abided by, etc.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ATL is now 3-1 in overtimes this season, yes. And NO sweep. Even better.


----------



## hellrell (Jan 23, 2006)

man what is goin on... raps cant finish 4th quarters :curse:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

A 4 page Raptor game thread? I know they faced up against the Hawks...but c'mon...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

darn. nice comeback at the end of regulation but just couldn't hold on in the fourth. big time execution problems. bummer.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sorry if this has been posted already but did anyone hear Jack Armstrongs comments during the game:

Chuck on Bosh : "He bounced right back up off the floor"
Jack: "Unlike some former Raptor, the player will remain un named"

who could he be talkin about? thinking,thinking,thinking.......no names come to mind


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

superdude211 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already but did anyone hear Jack Armstrongs comments during the game:
> 
> Chuck on Bosh : "He bounced right back up off the floor"
> Jack: "Unlike some former Raptor, the player will remain un named"
> ...


:laugh:

Jack will always pull a little ribbing here and there when the opportunity presents itself to the one who shall remain nameless...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

hmmm...so we lost to the Hawks, that absolutely sucks, but i guess to their credit they earned it. I dint watch this game, but a few things scream at me through the boxscores. 

1. What is up with Bosh's rebounding, his scoring has come in its own, but he is really really inconsistent with the rebounding. He did have a nice passign game tho, dropped 5 dimes. 

2. Charlie is playing absolutely AMAZING in his last few outings, and he is rebounding the ball well and rebounding, (throught the boxscore he looked liek it atleast) 23/10 ncie stat line for CHarlie, i maintain had he been playing as a starter since the beggining of the seaosn, Mr. Paul would have competition in the ROY race.

3. Our bench is attrocious, make me want to throw up my pizza and french vanila from timmy's, 9 points from teh bench? I think we have our reason for why Joey was in Sam's doghouse, 34 minutes and 4 points, all from the free throw line. 

4. CB4 was our leading passer, and has the 3rd most shots amongs starters, of the top 20 NBA scorers, Chris Bosh shoots the lowest amount of FG's. WHat happened to Mike James, why dint he pass the ball. 

5. Did i mention our bench SUCKS. 

6. to end off...obne last thing...OUR BENCH SUCKS.....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

This was a horrible loss for us.

But on the plus side Colangelo said some things that made me feel confident with where he wants to build this team for the future.

It's good to see that he is on same page with Mitchell. A problem Babcock seem to have. I wonder what they talked about for those two days.

But what he said during the telecast makes me believe he will target a versatile defender in this year's draft either by pick or trade. 

I like how he snuck in Steve Nash there. Would be awesome if we could get the NBA's greatest canuck in a Canadian uniform one day.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> hmmm...so we lost to the Hawks, that absolutely sucks, but i guess to their credit they earned it. I dint watch this game, but a few things scream at me through the boxscores.
> 
> 1. What is up with Bosh's rebounding, his scoring has come in its own, but he is really really inconsistent with the rebounding. He did have a nice passign game tho, dropped 5 dimes.
> 
> ...


Joey may not have had a lot of scoring but he did grab 6 boards (as many as Bosh, 2 steals (as many as anyone else), and had 3 blocks (led the team).
Some players simply disappear when their shot's not falling. Other players find other ways to contribute. I don't understand all of the recent hate for JG on this board. I think that he'll be a solid 2/3 off the bench for us in the future, and there is nothing wrong with loading up on bench players for the future, especially when our 3 for the next 10 years (I hope) was our other pick this year.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm probably in the minority but i didn't really have a problem with this loss. it was just an odd game all-around. stats-wise, some of our players looked like champs, but so did some of theirs. chris had a good game, i thought, and the stats'll tell everyone how efficient he was. he seemed pretty calm and collected throughout. i was more than satisfied with him. he's looking more like a leader every game.

and mop, too. he was great. he'll get props for the 3 freebies at the end of reg, but i thought he was playing well before then, too. his offensive game has evolved really well- i think tonight was a shining example. i mean, he's taking the ball to the rim more often now, and not just that, but he's become pretty adept at drawing fouls (more than he used to be, anyway). i think him and chris both are become fantastic in that part of the game- you can tell from their facial expressions when they're _planning_ to draw a call. and their instincts follow beautifully- whistle? throw it up. i don't think i've ever seen a pair of raptors do it as well as they're doing it right now. tracy might've done it for awhile... chris childs also. still...

that's just one facet of mo's game that's looking good to me. i think his mid-range jumper is _money_ now. he started this game off with a couple of 'em, one off the dribble and the other straight up. he's really versatile in that respect, i don't think it should be underestimated. of course we know how he's learned to bomb threes out of the corner... man, he's a real asset. combine that with the fact that he doesn't get many plays drawn up for himself and you can't help but appreciate his offensive value. his free throw shooting is becoming excellent, his fire is contagious, and we all know the story about his d skills. great guy to have around.

i'm sure we'll have some mention of joey's pt tonight. he got in the game in the first and i don't think he left again until halftime. he must've been doing something right- although i think he got all three of his blocks in his first two minutes. he wasn't scoring but it didn't really bother me. he was doing a lot 'undercover'. he learned a lot about rebounding tonight, for one thing, probably because he was getting his nose dirty with the big boys. 

chris' rebounding, by the way, is still relatively weak. well, it's weak. anyone see the rebound joey got off the missed atlanta free throw in the fourth? he just stepped right in front of chris (they were sharing that side of the lane) and plucked it from him. that easy. chris doesn't do that as much as he used to, i'll give him that, he does poke his nose in more often, but he's still losing rebounds that he shouldn't (imo). i guess he's learning.

maybe that's how i'd sum up this game- we learned a lot. i think this was a relatively big event on our learning curve, i think we'll look back on this game fondly in the years to come, but what do i know...

peace


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

the raps are playing well and hopefully they finish strong but im already looking forward to the offseason.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Joey had a very strong game on D. He played with good awareness and did not back down. Got some good PT despite the ohfer.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

During his interview with Swirsky & Armstrong, Colangelo was less than final about his intentions in the off-season. He seems to view us as having a lot of space to work with, which to me suggests that re-signing James is not at all a certainty. He wants to make the most with what we have. I doubt we will be making major trades, considering our thin talent pool and the fact that the positions we are weak at are the same limited positions throughout the NBA. He will sign some players, though.

As for the game itself, I think it was a perfect one for Colangelo to witness. Really showcased our strengths and magnified our weaknesses. If he taped this game and kept it in his office it might be the only one he'd need to watch in order to evaluate where we are at with our team in terms of depth, leadership, skill-level, positional needs and coaching.

And Josh Smith is a force when he wants to be. You don't have to have a great skill level when you are an incredible athlete, I suppose. Hopefully his body never fails him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow, Charlie Villanueva keeps impressing me. He really got us going early on in OT with the put back, then the ferocious dunk on Smith, plus the foul. Charlie Villanueva's three point shooting has been improving in the last few weeks or so, but if you don't factor in those three pointers, he's shooting 52%. Tonight he had 6 of our 11 offensive rebounds, and shot a pretty good 10/17 from the field. 
This kid can just do so much on the court, and that's why eventually I think we'll see a lot more plays being run for him, especially in crunch time. 

I think this was our worst rebounding performance since the Antonio Davis trade. Say what you want about AD, but he intimidates the opposing team, and he occupies a lot of space down low. If he was in the lineup tonight, I highly doubt Atlanta would have gotten nearly as many of those offensive rebounds. 

A couple of other positives from tonight's performance was Joey Graham. He had 3 blocks, and one was on a dunk attempt. I'm sure he can get it going if he just starts to get consistant minutes. And if I'm not mistaken, this is the 2nd time this year where four of our players had 20 or more points. 

Overall, I'm not too dissapointed. Hopefully we can steal one from New Jersey on another early Saturday afternoon game.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I think Charlie has earned his starting spot, hopefully Sam doesn't go AWOL and try switching things up. 

The coaching staff really needs to break down the tape of the last 10 games and figure out what we are missing down the stretch.

Like I said in the Mavs game thread, my issue was with the defensive playcalling/mathups and substitutions.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

This game makes me think .......... Adam Morrison


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> As for the game itself, I think it was a perfect one for Colangelo to witness. Really showcased our strengths and magnified our weaknesses. If he taped this game and kept it in his office it might be the only one he'd need to watch in order to evaluate where we are at with our team in terms of depth, leadership, skill-level, positional needs and coaching.


Bang on. Not to mention 49 to 36 in rebounds. Given this, and given how we got killed there giving up multiple consecutive boards leading to FGs, I don't know how this game made anyone think of....Adam Morisson.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I was at the game and it just sickened me how many 2nd chance shots we gave by not securing missed shots as rebounds, rather tipping and no one really going up strong.

I'm sick of seing Bonner try to play C, give Sow more of a chance, Sam gives up on him to early, 1 mistake and sit down.

We coould have Morrison/Gay/ and we still would lose games like we did last night b/c we need a interior good rebounding C i.e Nazr, Nene, Mags


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

If the raptors keep on playing this poorly they will have a shot at a top draft pick and I think the best player available is morrison thats why last nights performance made me think of him. Personally I'd much rather the raptors address their interior D and rebounding in free agency than the draft. You don't have to wait for your return nearly as long.


----------



## CHRISBOSH4 (Aug 16, 2005)

we suck at overtime games.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

My overall impression with the Raptors in the last several games was that the Raptors are a physically weak team ... their bodies are not as massive as other teams. They can't seem to snag rebounds with their hands overhead and opponents just muscle them off the ball on rebounds. Woods and Bosh are not the big bodies compared to other teams.

The Raptors survive on outside shooting and have essentially no inside scoring game. Plays break down quickly and each player is left to improvise ... with most just standing around while Bosh or James do their individual thing.

The Raptors are able to maintain their defence, but their offense deteriorates in the 4th quarter as opposing defenses are able to key in. Raptors do not have a continuous offensive pattern after their first play breaks down. Other teams seem to be better organized in their offensive patterns and are able to keep the offensive pressure throughout the game.

The only thing that keeps Raptors in the game is their shooting ... while their defense and playmaking deteriorates in the final quarter of most games.

Brian Colangelo must also see the obvious Raptor weaknesses .... but how to solve the many problems quickly ...??!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Excellent loss. Keep em coming.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

AirBonner said:


> If the raptors keep on playing this poorly they will have a shot at a top draft pick and I think the best player available is morrison thats why last nights performance made me think of him. Personally I'd much rather the raptors address their interior D and rebounding in free agency than the draft. You don't have to wait for your return nearly as long.



I don't see the solution. Pryz? Yuck. Only one worth anything is Ben. Good luck on that.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

ballocks said:


> i'm probably in the minority but i didn't really have a problem with this loss. it was just an odd game all-around. stats-wise, some of our players looked like champs, but so did some of theirs. chris had a good game, i thought, and the stats'll tell everyone how efficient he was. he seemed pretty calm and collected throughout. i was more than satisfied with him. he's looking more like a leader every game.
> 
> and mop, too. he was great. he'll get props for the 3 freebies at the end of reg, but i thought he was playing well before then, too. his offensive game has evolved really well- i think tonight was a shining example. i mean, he's taking the ball to the rim more often now, and not just that, but he's become pretty adept at drawing fouls (more than he used to be, anyway). i think him and chris both are become fantastic in that part of the game- you can tell from their facial expressions when they're _planning_ to draw a call. and their instincts follow beautifully- whistle? throw it up. i don't think i've ever seen a pair of raptors do it as well as they're doing it right now. tracy might've done it for awhile... chris childs also. still...
> 
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ballocks again.

darn. lol. nice post though. haha.

anyway, about the lack of bench productivity being posted...
does anybody remember the "*Zoo Crew*" we had last year? (at least I think it was last year or two years ago; i can hardly remember when) We had some fantastic productivity night in, night out from that bench.


----------

